# Paph. Lady Isabel 'Wacousta' AM/AOS



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2017)

Awarded April 15 at the Great Lakes Judging Center in Ann Arbor, MI:


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2017)

Congratulations Dot. Well done and lovely.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2017)

Haven't we seen this clone before? Well done its a beauty!
The downward petals are different to the usual.


----------



## emydura (Apr 29, 2017)

Congratulations Dot. A lovely Lady Isabel. You are really accumulating these awards of late.


----------



## John M (Apr 29, 2017)

Wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## fibre (Apr 29, 2017)

Congrats, Dot!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2017)

Congratulations Dot! It's a beauty.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 30, 2017)

Way to go Dot! Very deserving award to a fabulous grower. :clap: love it!


----------



## troy (Apr 30, 2017)

The first downswept petal lady isabel awarded I've seen,it looks great, congrats!!!!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow. Very nice clone


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 30, 2017)

That's a beauty, Dot, and well deserving of it's award.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks, everyone!



Ozpaph said:


> Haven't we seen this clone before? Well done its a beauty!
> The downward petals are different to the usual.


I'm pretty sure I've posted this on earlier blooms. According to my record photos, this plant blooms better each time. I wonder what it will do next -- or if it will have the award curse...


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2017)

Im sure you've shown it before - a beauty.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2017)

:clap: bravo :clap:

Jean


----------



## eOrchids (May 2, 2017)

Gorgeous!

Congrats Dot! :clap:


----------



## Don I (May 2, 2017)

Congratulations. Very good looking flowers and a graceful arch.
Don


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 3, 2017)

Worth every single point your plant received Dot. Congratulations


----------



## troy (May 3, 2017)

The best lady isabel I have ever seen!! Size, petal stance, color, so wonderful!!!


----------

